

Yang's Yahoo comeback plan - Readmore
http://valleywag.com/355175/yangs-secret-plan-for-a-yahoo-comeback

======
daniel-cussen
...which we are now going to tell everyone.

In headlines, "Secret" is not only contradictory, but weasely way to attract
attention.

------
gscott
Buy Google Adword ads to drive traffic to Yahoo offerings.

~~~
alaskamiller
buy low cost google ads to link to high cost yahoo ads.

ppc arbitrage will float the company back to glory.

------
johnrob
How many times are they going to 'fix' monetization? This starts to sound like
a broken record...

------
Readmore
why did the word secret get removed from the title of my post? I just re-
worded the title of the linked article.

Is Hacker News censoring stories now, for no good reason?

~~~
pg
We try to undo most of the misleading tricks lower-end journalists use to tart
up headlines. In fact, "Exclusive" and "Breaking" get trimmed off
automatically.

~~~
Readmore
I would hardly call Valleywag a lower-end publication. I mean they have at
least 3 stories about bay area escort services on the front page today. ;)

~~~
ivankirigin
That's how they power their back ends

